# Photoshopped?



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

From Bass Pro Shops Facebook timeline...












> Hey everybody, As you can see, I had another great week fishing on the Mississippi River. This Blue Cat weighed in at
> 110 lbs. and missed the Tennessee state record by only 2 lbs. and the world record by only 14 lbs.!!!
> My biggest ever!!!
> Releasing her and watching her swim away after a few quick pictures was a sight to see. I wish y'all had been there.


Didn't look like he was struggling to hold that 110lb hog.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess is that everything is legit.

Bill Dance has a lot to loose by stretching weights.
He has been fishing several years with top pro catmen 
on the Mississippi river searching for just such a fish.

Evidently Bass Pro Shops believes him.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I am being sarcastic... Huge fish. 
Can't fathom trying to net that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha that's funny it does kind of look fake 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im sure its all true. I bet ol Bill likes how a 110 pound blue fights more compared to a 6 lb large mouth.


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe he used a 6 lb bass for bait!!



ducky152000 said:


> Im sure its all true. I bet ol Bill likes how a 110 pound blue fights more compared to a 6 lb large mouth.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I caught a 50 pound blue last year...I cannot even imagine a 110 pounder.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if its photoshopped it wasnt done by bill dance. his rep is more important to him than to do something like that. he fishes all over the country, if anybodies going to catch something like that fish, he sure has a good chance. the whole idea of holding a big fish is to try and look normal. i have seen him catch some huge cats jug fishing the old miss. and have seen him catch some huge goliath grouper. he doesnt need to fake a picture like this.
sherman


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you have to remember he is a big man ...


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

10 years ago he would have swore up and down it was caught on nightcrawler links lol


----------

